# Naggs Head 11/19/18 - 11/24/18



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I got in late last night and was not able to get any fresh bait. I fished the trough at dead low this AM with cut frozen sunfish and fish bites without catching a thing. It looks like rain is on the way but I plan to fish the incoming tide after lunch with fresh bait.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Drinking at blue moon in the rain.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Heading out


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

One tiny bluefish is all I have to report.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

The bite is sloooow


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

giving it a good try though.


----------



## Hatterasurf (Jun 28, 2015)

Maybe a cooler would be a good investment! Lol. I was down there the beginning of Nov. We did good fishing at night with the incoming tide. 



nissan11 said:


> The bite is sloooow


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

nissan11 said:


> The bite is sloooow


Better Bite down South where the water is 10+ degrees warmer. Get around the South Side of the Point or at the Point if you have a Beach Permit. Since the dearth of Winter Striper fishing on the OBX and the demise of Big Bluefish schools, Late November is usually a bust on the Northern OBX.

Secret Drum Pro Fishing Hotline is suffering static from Sand Bar Shark invasion but last weekend a select group Drum PRo's went out to Bad Bottom and flat out slayed big King Mackerel, Blackfin Tuna and pesky Alberts.

Moderator for this site decked two King Mackerel to 25 pounds and lost three others on his tackle of choice a 2500 size reel 10 pound braid and Jerk Jiggers. This is in addition to the Kings he took on live fatties. If you want epic then hook up to Kings and Blackfin's with Trout rods not 30 lb. class Internationals and trolled ballyhoo.

Another in this group of select (Select as in lucky not as in exclusive) Drum PRo's caught nine Kings to 42 Pounds live baiting and deep jigging.

Not sure of the total for the Boat that day but it was a better move than I made on Avon Pier Drum fishing which slowed way down if not stopped altogether for Drum shortly after I showed up late to the party.

If it is not working where you are at................move.

If it is going off all around you and you are doing the same thing and not getting bit either commit suicide or get crisis counseling. There are a number of Drum Pro's on Suicide watch at the moment including me.

Joker is not on Suicide watch and may take over as the new Avon John at #RealAvonJohn.com.

San Juan is lost in love on an Island to the South and I am back at my Desk working unless the bite goes off again at Avon then I will seek suicide prevention by Bow Up.

I did buy a new CTS 1307 Blank from the greatest tackle shop in Nags Head. Will redo a CTS 1307 RGS Custom to something more along the lines of Drum PRo MBG matched set of Pier DrumSticks.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

nissan11 said:


> I got in late last night and was not able to get any fresh bait. I fished the trough at dead low this AM with cut frozen sunfish and fish bites without catching a thing. It looks like rain is on the way but I plan to fish the incoming tide after lunch with fresh bait.


Get some fresh mullet from TW's and toss out the frozen sunfish. Get some jigs and soft plastics while you're at it--the specs are everywhere.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. We were planning to go to the point tomorrow but bit has picked up here in Naggs so we are staying. The trout started getting bigger at dead low and we got a few over 14". The blues are getting bigger and slightly under size flounder are mingling in. I hope the trend continues as the tide rises.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

By the way, all trout were caught on river rigs and mullet.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Really sad to see the photo of that bottle failure. You can always strain the beer through your shirt tail into another empty.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Speaking of the Point, there are some great shots here: https://epicshutterblog.wordpress.c...-fishing-cape-point-outer-banks-photographer/


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

That injured beer was saved.

We finally caught a spot.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Morning surf


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

So far today only undersize black drum, trout and flounder have found my hooks.
The elusive buzz fish is becoming less elusive.


----------



## Cervus (Feb 5, 2018)

Garboman said:


> Blah, blah,blah,blah. And blah, blah, blah.


Who cares?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Cervus said:


> Garboman said:
> 
> 
> > Blah, blah,blah,blah. And blah, blah, blah.
> ...


you mad bro?


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Did garboman delete his reply?


Buzz fish have set in thick.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

nissan11 said:


> Did garboman delete his reply?
> 
> 
> Buzz fish have set in thick.


Garbo's post is still there , that I can see .


----------



## Cervus (Feb 5, 2018)

sand flea said:


> Speaking of the Point, there are some great shots here: https://epicshutterblog.wordpress.c...-fishing-cape-point-outer-banks-photographer/


Awesome pictures there. Doesn't look much like a "late November bust" as some report.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

We are inside frying some shrimp. This evening the incoming tide was a bust on river rigs and drum rigs.
We are going back out around 8pm to fish the almost full moon. I will also be fishing the rough conditions in the AM at first light.


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

go south


----------



## Hatterasurf (Jun 28, 2015)

Drum don’t like the full moon over the ocean. Wait until it gets over the sound and the bit will pick up. 





nissan11 said:


> We are inside frying some shrimp. This evening the incoming tide was a bust on river rigs and drum rigs.
> We are going back out around 8pm to fish the almost full moon. I will also be fishing the rough conditions in the AM at first light.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

The surf looks a lot better today with a current 23 mph wind. I going to head back out to the beach shortly in hopes of catching a turkey.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

More 14+ trout this am in the wind.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I hope you guys can hear me. I'm still on the beach and it's too loud to hear the vid.

https://youtu.be/HPHf_pceuV0


----------



## hangout (Dec 9, 2016)

Love your posts and video. You really enjoyed the beach and fishing!


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

It is rough and windy again. I am going to expand my mind for a few chapters before heading down to the beach.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

The fishing is easier today with a lighter NE wind at 21. No catches to report yet.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Taking a break


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

These funny looking striped mullet are starting to mix in.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

The drinking weather is here.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

https://youtu.be/4ine0eBwbD4


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

https://youtu.be/kK8vPF6biDo


----------

